# Might Need Shovlers in Waterbury CT



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

If i land this condo deal i will need shovlers email me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

are you looking for more work in waterbury? im just asking because i have a ad in the paper and i am getting alot of calls from waterbury. Im in woodbury and all my acounts are in the woodbury middlebury area so i don't want to go all the way to waterbury for a driveway here and there. If your interested i can relay your phone # to the people who call me that are too far away. :waving:


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks i appreciate it i will PM you my number as i have room for a few more accounts.


----------

